# First Batch of Cold Smoking Cheese



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 28, 2016)

This was the first time I cold smoked cheese and I must admit it was over the top in flavor!  I served the first batch at a catering gig today and everyone went crazy over my smoked Gouda Cheese.  The rest is for a catering gig on Tuesday.  Thanks Todd of A-Maze-N Products.  I love my new smoking cylinder and smoking pellets.  I smoked Pepper Jack, Gouda, Sharp Cheddar and Colby Jack. Smoking another batch tomorrow for the Friday catering gig.













IMG_0182.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Nov 28, 2016






Me cutting up some Smoked Gouda Cheese for the party guest.













IMG_7076.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Nov 28, 2016






Me cooking some my Maple Sausage Links













IMG_7080.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Nov 28, 2016






got everything all set up just waiting on the guest to come to this beautiful table setting.  Two more catering gigs this week then it will be time for some serious rest, relaxation and lots of libations.....













Shaw catering 11-27-16.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Nov 28, 2016


















Josie Roed of The Roed to Good Cooking.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Nov 28, 2016






Some of the party crew!













the party crew.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Nov 28, 2016






In the middle of this crazy week, my daughter and grandbabies came up for Thanksgiving.......I enjoyed every minute of my grandbabies! Can't believe everyone is taller than I am lol.....My granddaughter towers over me now !!!!













everyone.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Nov 28, 2016






Me and my daughter













me and my daughter.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Nov 28, 2016






I know all these pics had nothing to do with my cold smoking cheese ~ but I had to share em' LOL

Have a blessed week everyone!

Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby


----------



## atomic dog (Nov 28, 2016)

Good times!  Always nice to get positive feedback for your hard work from diner guests.  What wood did you use to smoke the cheese?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2016)

Looking good Josie! Once you catch the cheese bug it's hard to stop making it!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2016)

Great looking cheese Josie!

Looks like you had a great time!

I'm just about out of cheese myself, and the weather is starting to cool down.

I'll have to make a batch in the next couple of weeks!

Al


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 28, 2016)

Atomic Dog said:


> Good times!  Always nice to get positive feedback for your hard work from diner guests.  What wood did you use to smoke the cheese?


I used Applewood pellets.  YES it is nice to get positive feedback from dinner guests and catering clients.  Positive feedback = more $$'s

Thanks for looking and have a good week.

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 28, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looking good Josie! Once you catch the cheese bug it's hard to stop making it





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looking good Josie! Once you catch the cheese bug it's hard to stop making it!


Thanks DS............................YES I have been bitten by the "smoking cheese bug" lol.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 28, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking cheese Josie!
> 
> Looks like you had a great time!
> 
> ...


thanks Al.  This is the perfect time here in Vegas for smoking chees because it's nice and cold.  Hope you had a great Thanksgiving.

Josie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 28, 2016)

Great times and cheese.


----------



## disco (Nov 30, 2016)

Great news that the cheese turned out so well, Josie. Try aging it for a few weeks after smoking it. It is even better!

Disco


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 30, 2016)

I agree with Disco...  Vacuum seal and let age for at least 2 weeks...  the longer the better... 

Now that your set up for cold smoking...  try cold smoked deviled eggs...  cut the hard boiled eggs in half (after peeling) .. cold smoke them(yoke and all)...  when done smoking mix up the yokes in your favorite deviled egg mixture...  you know the rest....  give em a try...


----------



## wade (Dec 1, 2016)

Even a week later it tastes much better as the flavours mellow but it is even better after 2-3 weeks. Don't forget to wrap it though 12-24 hours after smoking - if you can vac pack it then that is perfect. One batch of cheese I produced I left unwrapped in the fridge for 4 days after smoking and before packing - but when i finally tasted it most of the smoke flavour had gone and it had not had time to penetrate into the cheese.


----------



## lemans (Dec 1, 2016)

Josie
     You have to let it rest unwrapped a day and then wrap it and put it to bed for a month.. Wade knows what he is talking about...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice family, kitchen and cheese.
Seeing you are in the catering game it would make sense to smoke large batches and store them for catering jobs. The longer they stay the better. Many members here have smoked cheeses older than one year.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 2, 2016)

nepas said:


> Great times and cheese.


YES great times indeed nepas!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 2, 2016)

Disco said:


> Great news that the cheese turned out so well, Josie. Try aging it for a few weeks after smoking it. It is even better!
> 
> Disco


Yes I will definitely try that if it last that long....my kids and grandbabies usually eat it as fast as I make it lol.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 2, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I agree with Disco... Vacuum seal and let age for at least 2 weeks... the longer the better...
> 
> Now that your set up for cold smoking... try cold smoked deviled eggs... cut the hard boiled eggs in half (after peeling) .. cold smoke them(yoke and all)... when done smoking mix up the yokes in your favorite deviled egg mixture... you know the rest.... give em a try...


YESSSSS will be trying cold smoking deviled eggs sounds delish.  Thanks JckDanls 07


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 2, 2016)

Wade said:


> Even a week later it tastes much better as the flavours mellow but it is even better after 2-3 weeks. Don't forget to wrap it though 12-24 hours after smoking - if you can vac pack it then that is perfect. One batch of cheese I produced I left unwrapped in the fridge for 4 days after smoking and before packing - but when i finally tasted it most of the smoke flavour had gone and it had not had time to penetrate into the cheese.


Yes thanks Wade for the helpful tips.  I did vacuum sealed my cheese after smoking it. Made another batch yesterday and it turned out even better than the first batch.  check this out













IMG_0243.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Dec 2, 2016


















IMG_0244.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Dec 2, 2016


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 2, 2016)

Lemans said:


> Josie
> You have to let it rest unwrapped a day and then wrap it and put it to bed for a month.. Wade knows what he is talking about...


oops......I didn't do that.  I let in rest for about an hour or so then I wrapped it.  I will do that for the next batch.  So leaving it unwrapped in the fridge correct Lemans and Wade?? Putting it to bed for a month ain't gonna happen because it disappears for some unknown reason lol.....


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 2, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Nice family, kitchen and cheese.
> Seeing you are in the catering game it would make sense to smoke large batches and store them for catering jobs. The longer they stay the better. Many members here have smoked cheeses older than one year.


WOW year old cheese!  I bet that is some awesome tasting cheese.  Question atomicsmoke - so this "year old cheese" you mentioned is in vacuumed sealed bags correct? so exactly how long will it last in those vacuumed sealed bags in the fridge??


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 2, 2016)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> WOW year old cheese!  I bet that is some awesome tasting cheese.  Question atomicsmoke - so this "year old cheese" you mentioned is in vacuumed sealed bags correct? so exactly how long will it last in those vacuumed sealed bags in the fridge??


Correct ...vacuum sealed. If it's dry cheese it will last longer than your self-control can take :-). I can't give you a number, but my  older than one year cheese is nowhere close to running out.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 2, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Correct ...vacuum sealed. If it's dry cheese it will last longer than your self-control can take :-). I can't give you a number, but my older than one year cheese is nowhere close to running out.


"self-control" now that's the problem around my house lol.  I did one thing wrong with both batches of my smoked cheese I just made.  I only let them rest for an hour or so before I vacuum sealed it.  For the next batch, I will allow it to rest longer before vacuum sealing. So atomicsmoke..............how much cheese to you have stored up - inquiring minds want to know


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 2, 2016)

I just checked since you asked. About 7lbs. Mostly good stuff and some mozzarella I use for pasta.

I am trying to get a second fridge. If that works out will increase the buffer levels. 

Smoked or not aged cheese tastes better. They don't hold on that Parmigiano wheel for 24 months for nothing...(had one wedge like that in the fridge for 1.5 years).


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 3, 2016)

Your cheese looks awesome Josie, the family look great too! Happy holidays


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey Sis J, sorry to be late but that cheese looks awesome !  Thumbs Up   The fam looks great, glad you all was able to spend some time together !  Happy Holidays to you & yours !


----------



## vivid (Dec 3, 2016)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> Yes thanks Wade for the helpful tips.  I did vacuum sealed my cheese after smoking it. Made another batch yesterday and it turned out even better than the first batch.  check this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the vacuum sealed variety pack idea.  May have to try that this holiday season!

Great job!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 3, 2016)

Vivid said:


> I love the vacuum sealed variety pack idea.  May have to try that this holiday season!
> 
> Great job!


thanks Vivid ~ it's a great way for people to try something different.....


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 3, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> I just checked since you asked. About 7lbs. Mostly good stuff and some mozzarella I use for pasta.
> 
> I am trying to get a second fridge. If that works out will increase the buffer levels.
> 
> Smoked or not aged cheese tastes better. They don't hold on that Parmigiano wheel for 24 months for nothing...(had one wedge like that in the fridge for 1.5 years).


Yes indeed a second fridge is a must.  Don't know what I would do without my 2nd fridge.  Last week, I had two catering gigs back to back and I managed to fill up my inside AND outside fridge.  Actually I could have used one more fridge.  Maybe Santa will bring me a 3rd fridge for Christmas.......hey one can only hope!  I gotta try smoked mozzarella cheese - that sounds really tasty.

Have a good week atomicsmoke.

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 3, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Your cheese looks awesome Josie, the family look great too! Happy holidays


Thanks redheelerdog.  Hope you have a Happy Holiday as well.

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 3, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hey Sis J, sorry to be late but that cheese looks awesome !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro J.  It was amazing having my daughter and grandbabies up for Thanksgiving.  My grandbabies were so funny ~ I thought they were going to OD on smoked cheese lol.  You all have a Happy Holiday as well.  Say "hey" to Nicole and the kiddos from me and Sophie.

Be Blessed Bro J.

Sis J


----------

